# Reneigh is crafting a flower stand



## srednivashtar (Apr 20, 2020)

Like it says in the title! No entry fee but tips are always appreciated! Please leave by airport only and follow the fences to her house without going anywhere else. I will be inside her house making sure she is still crafting. I will like your posts and I will send a pm for the code. Please be patient as it is my first time hosting. Thank you!


----------



## jo_electric (Apr 20, 2020)

Can I come pls?


----------



## ForgottenT (Apr 20, 2020)

May I come?


----------



## PixelSammie (Apr 20, 2020)

I would love to come please!


----------



## OrangeTomato (Apr 20, 2020)

I would also love to stop by if you have the time!


----------



## texas toast (Apr 20, 2020)

I would like to come!


----------



## moomoopickles (Apr 20, 2020)

i would like to visit!!


----------



## doofcake (Apr 20, 2020)

i'd like to come please~


----------



## srednivashtar (Apr 20, 2020)

I let the first three enter and go then take 3 more.


----------



## Bucky42 (Apr 20, 2020)

I would like to come, thank you.


----------



## Garrett (Apr 20, 2020)

Ignore me, I already have this.


----------



## ermis (Apr 20, 2020)

i would like to visiti ff possible!


----------



## P4ND0LF0 (Apr 20, 2020)

When you are able i would love to visit!


----------



## Edge (Apr 20, 2020)

may I come as well?


----------



## srednivashtar (Apr 20, 2020)

Sorry sometimes TBT is acting up and I'm on my phone. I'll try to be as fast as I can.


----------



## No2Zipper (Apr 20, 2020)

I would love to come


----------



## courtky (Apr 20, 2020)

I'd love to visit!


----------



## sollux (Apr 20, 2020)

i'd like too visit if shes still crafting!


----------



## Chibee (Apr 20, 2020)

If she’s still crafting, I’d like to come too!


----------



## kikotoot (Apr 20, 2020)

I'd love to come!


----------



## cassetticons (Apr 20, 2020)

Please add me to the queue, if she's still at it!


----------



## xiheeet (Apr 20, 2020)

If Reneigh is still crafting, I would love to drop by!


----------



## Shylime (Apr 20, 2020)

If it’s still possible I’d like to come by! :>


----------



## Aeris (Apr 20, 2020)

I'd love to stop by if she's still making it and you're still taking guests. =)


----------



## Jay but not that one (Apr 20, 2020)

Is she still crafting by chance?


----------



## srednivashtar (Apr 20, 2020)

She is still crafting. I'm sending pms and waiting for some people sorry.


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Apr 20, 2020)

id like to get in line for this please!


----------



## MartijnE (Apr 20, 2020)

I'd like to come!


----------



## Star Crossing (Apr 20, 2020)

I’d like to come!


----------



## nicole8250 (Apr 20, 2020)

I would love to come!


----------



## sheepyton (Apr 20, 2020)

Can I come over?


----------



## srednivashtar (Apr 20, 2020)

She is still crafting but some people don't come so I'm trying my best to judge if I can bypass them or not. Sorry thanks for waiting.


----------



## ribbyn (Apr 20, 2020)

I’m available to come if she’s still crafting!


----------



## srednivashtar (Apr 20, 2020)

She is still crafting. Waiting for some people to arrive.


----------



## Jenny_ysy (Apr 20, 2020)

I'm interested!


----------



## ayla<3 (Apr 20, 2020)

may i come?


----------



## srednivashtar (Apr 20, 2020)

She is still crafting. I'm going to close the thread to make sure everyone is getting in. Thank you so much everyone for your patience and kindness!


----------

